

Stephen Colbert gets ahold of an iPad during the Grammys - anderzole
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/56646

======
jsz0
Brilliant PR by Apple. Not sure how many people actually watch the Grammy's
but I bet you this cost a lot less than a commercial spot.

~~~
iamwil
Actually, Colbert's been asking for an iPad from Apple this whole last week.
Every show, he'd work in how he wants--nay, deserves--an iPad.

~~~
m_eiman
... which might just as well be part of the PR :P

~~~
dangrossman
Perhaps, but it's also part of an ongoing bit. He did the same for the iPhone.

~~~
m_eiman
It might very well be authentic, but for some reason I'm a cynic when it comes
to big business and advertisements.

~~~
Zilioum
I'm not really sure if he really wants one or just makes fun of the hype.
Apple gave him one, so they think he really wants one or they dont care.

~~~
pchristensen
"I'm not really sure if he really wants one or just makes fun of the hype."

Why is there an 'or' in that sentence?

------
ansonparker
the surprising thing is it must be a real one -- look at that orientation
sensor going nuts!

~~~
philwelch
That orientation sensor is way faster than my iPhone's.

------
jrockway
"Honey, does this make me look like a shill?"

~~~
sdurkin
No more than during The Stephen Colbert Presidential Campaign brought to you
by Doritos.

Part of the beauty of Colbert's television persona is that he can shamelessly
shill for products, and then pass it off as "just part of the character."

------
ighost
Downvote me if you like, but it will still be Grammys.

------
Virax
Holy shit his wife is hot.

~~~
sh1mmer
That's his daughter, you horribly inappropriate person.

~~~
sdurkin
That's a reasonable assumption, you horribly prudish person.

~~~
sh1mmer
Actually my wife made me sit through the thing which is why I know. Earlier in
the show he talked to her after identifying her as his daughter.

~~~
sdurkin
Yeah, I just didn't think a person deserved to be insulted for what I saw as a
relatively benign comment based on an assumption which was reasonable for a
person who only saw the video clip.

------
chrischen
To all you nay-sayers: see, the next time you host the Grammy's you'll be able
to pull out your nominees list in style! How's that for a use case scenario.

But seriously though, I think the iPad is going to be the next big revolution:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1091208> (I'm really desperate for
readers).

~~~
ambiate
As a fellow person seeking a little attention lately, just you know, for the
motivation to get into something... it is a shame that the groups we mingle
with (I've browsed HN for ~2 years without making account but have always felt
at home here) do not support mini-adventures very much.

I always viewed HN as a place where I could go for reviews or receive some
advice from other people seeking the same thing. Yet, it seems the groups I
once called home are showing this aura of 'elitist' instead of lending a hand.

If HN is the group we associate with, why is a harmless plug after a comment
on a fresh blog such a terrible thing? We want the group we associate with to
give us feedback!

Do I need to take out a loan, invest $30,000 in a startup, and get VC funded
to be able to plug a website?

I guess this is over-dramatization and full of useless e-motions; and not
entirely aimed at HN, but communities in general. I participate in a few
forums, but let a few years pass by and this elitist wave of old timers seems
to just mock/bash the people coming up from the bottom.

If plugging a site isn't the right thing to do, explain why, and give some
advice for pulling in readers. If HN is your only community and you don't have
some massively read site, how do you get fresh readers?

edit: (I told you I was being over-dramatic), but yeah, I do tend to click the
"Review my App: etc."

~~~
vaksel
it's different when the person plugging the site hasn't even bothered to
register a domain...and the blog only has the one blog post that the person is
trying to link.

~~~
chrischen
Since when does a domain equate to relevancy (in my situation here)? And
doesn't everyone have to start somewhere?

EDIT: Can you tell me how I should have approached this then?

~~~
kyro
I don't think you were really trying to spam anyone, but your plug came off as
such, to me, because: a) HN has been inundated with iPad blog posts and we've
already heard opinions of all angles, so it's safe to say your post wouldn't
have made any points not already made, b) Your post is somewhat irrelevant
because although this submission is about the iPad, it's not about whether
it's revolutionary or not, and so it seems like you were trying to shoehorn
your plug in here, c) You plugged your blog by linking to the HN submission
when you should've just linked directly to your blog post, and d) You admitted
you desperately needed readers, which was probably meant to be taken in jest,
but others might think you were being serious. HN humor is pretty hard to
gauge sometimes.

~~~
chrischen
There's no doubt I was trying to plug my post, but it's not as if I simply
commented with that link.

I linked to the submission because I was hoping it would jumpstart it so that
more people could see it. If I only linked to my blog post then I couldn't
potentially bump up my HN submission. It was a practical decision, and morally
I don't see what's wrong with it.

I could understand if people didn't bite, but I'm a little overwhelmed by the
negativity. Sometimes this place can feel a little too stiff.

